# New to cat showing



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I know nothing about cat showing so i'm looking for some help/pointers in the right direction to find out how it works and the different to exhibiting dogs. 

I've had cats all my life and have receltly lost one who was 20 years old and she has left a huge space in our family. I'm looking at getting another cat when the time is right. We have shown one of our dogs and the thought has crossed my mind when we get another cat is this something else we could do. Basically i'm looking for an beginners guide to the world of cat showing. What do i need to take into consideration. How much are show entries, Do they have to be entire or can you show neutered (with permission like dogs) I've never owned a pedigree cat so what is the cat equilivant to the KC and how do i find out a reputable breeder and what health checks should i be looking for. Sorry so many question, but basicially i'm trying to find out everthing  and help or pointers to the right web sites to be looking at would be great


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hi

for starters you can show almost any cat! Pedigree Entire (must be registered 'active') pedigree neuter (registered 'inactive') or Pedigree Pet (unregistered pure breed or known cross ie Siamese x Ragdoll) or household pet (moggy/unknown crossbreed)

there are several 'boards' that register pedigrees, the two biggest in UK seem to be GCCF - Governing Council of the Cat Fancy and TICA - The International Cat Association

I show my moggy cats under GCCF, they must be neutered by 6 months old for both Ped Pet and Household Pet. I don't know much about the ins and outs of the pedigree side.

I said in another thread the rough outline of a GCCF show



> Arrive 8:30-9:30 (varies show to show though) and vet in. A vet checks your cat's health and their vet certificate to check vaccinations are up to date. You are given an envelope with pen number and entry details.
> 
> After Vetting In: Cats placed in their pen along with blanket, water and bed if they have one.
> 
> ...


Once you have decided which breed you want then start heading to the shows, get to know owners and breeders, get to know the breed inside out and join the breed club and talk to the breeders there. You can find out a lot from gossip at the shows about which breeders are less than wonderful (though look out for jealous comments  )

Forgot to say... Pedigrees are judged to a 'breed standard' like dogs... non-pedigree/pedigree pets are judged on personality, temperment, condition and how much the judge likes it.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Phew! Where to start! First of all have a look here:
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
and then here:
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

The GCCF is the primary governing body of the Cat Fancy in the United Kingdom - the feline equivalent of the Kennel Club. There is lots of useful info on this site and it is worth having a bit of a read. Once you've had chance to read the relevant bits if there is anything which is still unclear PM me and I will do my best to explain.

Other governing bodies which run cat shows in the UK are:
FIFE (Felis Britannica) Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations and
TICA (The International Cat Association) TICA (The International Cat Association) in the UK - Cat Shows and Registration information

In regards to finding a reputable breeder the best way would be to contact the breed clubs for the breed you are looking for, i.e. if I was looking for a Maine Coon I would look at the Maine Coon Breed Societys site or The Maine Coon Cat Club.

Show entry varies depending on who you show with. GCCF is usually around £30 per cat (pedigree), then there are additional costs if you require a double pen (usually about £10), a catalogue (£3-£8) or entry to extra classes over and above whats included in the initial entry fee.

Hope this helps


----------



## candyshandy (Dec 10, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> hi
> 
> for starters you can show almost any cat! Pedigree Entire (must be registered 'active') pedigree neuter (registered 'inactive') or Pedigree Pet (unregistered pure breed or known cross ie Siamese x Ragdoll) or household pet (moggy/unknown crossbreed)


They don't need to be registered as active to be shown in the 'entire'/Adult section they just need to have their bits still intact!

Best thing to do is go to a couple of shows and get talking to people.

Do you have a breed in mind?


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

And as the OP is a newcomer to cats (and I don't know if it's the same for dogs):
(this all relates to GCCF)

Active means that the cat is registered with the governing body as 'active'. Only active registered cats can have registered offspring.

Most breeders, when selling kittens, will put them on the inactive register.

Cats on the inactive register can be shown in 'champion' classes, aiming to become a Champion, Grand Champion or Imperial Grand Champion, as long as they are kept entire. They cannot, however, have offspring that are registered. Etiquette stipulates that this really means that they cannot be bread from at all. Breeding from a cat on the inactive register is seriously frowned upon.

If you choose to neuter your cat, then it can still be shown, but will enter the 'Premier' classes. These are exactly the same as champion classes, but all cats in these clases are neutered. 

If you want to show, then it is very important to make this known to your breeder, as they will then make sure you get a kitten of good 'quality'. A reputable breeder will eve advise you not to buy from a particular litter if they feel there are no show quality kittens available.

Most breeders are happy to sell for showing if the quality is right, but you may or may not pay a little more. If you manage to find a litter from a pair of Imperial Grand Champions, you probably will pay more!


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. This is not something i'm about to just jump into. I still get confused with dog showing  I'm still not 100% on which breed. I do like the long haired breeds and grew up with a long haired cat and would love to have another. I'm quite taken with the ragdoll - and yes i'm use to the grooming with 2 cockers in the house


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Good advice so far, the main thing that will be totally new to you as someone used to dog shows is that the "ordinary" cats, moggies, can be shown under all 3 - GCCF, TICA and FB - and can gain titles under GCCF and TICA, unlike the dog world where mongrels cannot be shown except in fun charity shows.

Whereabouts are you based? Best bet is to get along to some local shows as a visitor to get the feel of it, I am sure that wherever you are there will be someone on here who will be at one of the shows and would offer to meet up to take you round and explain things to you? That way you get the feel of the showing lark and will also get the chance to look round all the breeds.

Carol


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm in Northants


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

There's a TICA show at Peterborough next weekend, not many GCCF all breed ones near you for a bit though :-( - one in Luton in September - there is one earlier in Cambs but you won't see the household pets there as they have decided not to have any this year so you won't get a full picture of a proper show so I am not recommending that one to anyone in any way at all! 

Take a look here Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy and here Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK and here Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations to see where and when the shows are. All 3 run differently and somme people prefer one or another or like all three, plus some cats are just more suited to one style or another too.


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the links.

Shame we've already got something on next weekend or I might have been able to have a look at Peterborough. never mind i will keep the lookout for a local one.


----------

